# Epoxy Garage Floor Coatings



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

Within' the next few months I will be stripping my shop (24x30) of everything and washing away all of the 5 year old deep cutting/welding dust, and whatever might have found its way in. I have a bare slick finished floor that I Thompson Watersealed after I completed the slab. 

During this re-organize/cleanup I'm wanting to put down a DURABLE Epoxy floor coating that has superior resistance to hot tire pull-up and chemicals (brake parts cleaner, gas, oil, etc...) but will also look descent. I know prep work is most important, so if I have to prep 5times that is no big deal if I know the coating I'm putting down is durable.

I was looking into the Quickcrete brand that Lowe's sells and also the Wolverine brand that is avaliable from Alpahgarage.com. Just curious if you guys have any experience with anything like this. I dont want something that is going to come up anytime soon. Looking for something to last 5+ years. 

whatcha think?


----------



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

I used a product called "Shield Crete" by H & C. I found it at Sherwin Williams. It is real good stuff but it ain't cheap,and it required way more than why I was expecting. I am exremeley pleased with it. Oil spillis are wiped up with a rag. I pressure wash it a couple of times a year with a little degreaser and it looks like the day I put it on.

I think I spent $300 for about 1000 ft2. I put it on pretty thick though. I can send some pics if you want to see it.

Trick is to get the concrete extremely clean, that kinda goes far all types of painting.
Good Luck


----------



## madppcs (Aug 31, 2009)

Im gonna be using the same stuff. Im still prepping, so itll be awhile.


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

Sweet! 

How long has it been on?

Pic's would be awesome!


----------



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

Probably about two years. I'll get some pics up for you in the next couple of days.


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

Decided on the Quikrete product...I figure if anyone knows concrete and how to make a durable finish it should be these guys.

Debating now on color etc...


----------



## madppcs (Aug 31, 2009)

I will be putting the quickrete brand myself. Should be in about a week.


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

sweet...post pics!


----------



## JOE G (Aug 3, 2010)

What ever happen to the pic's? How did every ones floors turn out.


----------



## wavodiy (1 mo ago)

tacoma_2002 said:


> Within' the next few months I will be stripping my shop (24x30) of everything and washing away all of the 5 year old deep cutting/welding dust, and whatever might have found its way in. I have a bare slick finished floor that I Thompson Watersealed after I completed the slab.
> 
> During this re-organize/cleanup I'm wanting to put down a DURABLE Epoxy floor coating that has superior resistance to hot tire pull-up and chemicals (brake parts cleaner, gas, oil, etc...) but will also look descent. I know prep work is most important, so if I have to prep 5times that is no big deal if I know the coating I'm putting down is durable.
> 
> ...


I just purchased a new house and I figured this would be a good time to put down a garage floor coating. Id like to do black or something cool. Anyone have experience or advice on this?


----------

